# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين تونس >  النص الكامل لتشريع القانون الدولي الخاص التونسي.

## هيثم الفقى

باسم الشعب، وبعد موافقة مجلس النواب، يصدر رئيس الجمهوريّة القانون الآتي نصّه: 

الفصل 1- جمعت في تأليف واحد باسم "مجلّة القانون الدولي الخاص" النصوص المنشورة فيما بعد والمتعلّقة بالقانون الدولي الخاص. 

الفصل 2- يجري العمل بأحكام هذه المجلّة ويقع تطبيقها بعد مضي ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ نشرها بالرائد الرسمي للجمهوريّة التونسية بدون أن يكون لها تأثير على الماضي إلاّ أن القضايا التي مازالت جارية في تاريخ جريان العمل بهذه المجلّة تبقى خاضعة للأحكام القانونيّة المعمول بها في التاريخ السابق عن جريان العمل بها إلى أن تنفصل بوجه بات وتصبح أحكامها محرزة على قوّة ما اتّصل به القضاء. 

الفصل 3- بداية من جريان العمل بهذه المجلّة تلغى جميع النصوص المخالفة لها وبالأخص منها الفقرة الثانية وما بعدها من الفصل 2 والفصول 31 و316 و317 و318 و319 و320 و321 من مجلّة المرافعات المدنية والتجارية الصادرة بالقانون عدد 130 لسنة 1959 المؤرّخ في 5 أكتوبر 1959 والأمر المؤرّخ في 12 جويلية 1956 المتعلّق بضبط الأحوال الشخصية للتونسيين من غير المسلمين واليهود والنصوص التي نقحته أو تمّمته. 




العنوان الأوّل أحكام عامة 
الفصل 1 تحدّد أحكام هذه المجلة بالنسبة للعلاقات الدولية الخاصّة: 1- الاختصاص القضائي للمحاكم التونسية. 2- آثار الأحكام والقرارات الأجنبية بالبلاد التونسية. 3- حصانة التقاضي والتنفيذ. 4- القانون المنطبق. 

الفصل 2 تعتبر دولية العلاقة القانونية التي لأحد عناصرها المؤثّرة على الأقل صلة بنظام أو بعدّة أنظمة قانونية غير النظام القانوني التونسي. 

العنوان الثاني اختصاص المحاكم التونسية 
الفصل 3 تنظر المحاكم التونسية في النزاعات المدنية والتجارية بين جميع الأشخاص مهما كانت جنسيتهم إذا كان المطلوب مقيما بالبلاد التونسية. 

الفصل 4 تنظر المحاكم التونسية في النزاع إذا عيّنها الأطراف أو إذا قبل المطلوب التقاضي لديها إلاّ إذا كان موضوع النزاع حقا عينيا متعلقا بعقار كائن خارج البلاد التونسية. 

الفصل 5 تنظر المحاكم التونسية أيضا: 1- في دعاوى المسؤولية المدنية التقصيرية إذا ارتكب الفعل الموجب للمسؤولية أو حصل الضرر بالبلاد التونسية. 2- إذا كانت الدعوى متعلقة بعقد نفّذ أو كان واجب التنفيذ بالبلاد التونسية إلاّ إذا تضمّن العقد اتفاقا على اختصاص محكمة أجنبية. 3- في النزاعات التي يكون موضوعها حقا منقولا موجودا بالبلاد التونسية. 4- في النزاعات المتعلّقة بالملكية الفكرية إذا وقع التمسك بحمايتها بالبلاد التونسية. 

الفصل 6 كما تنظر المحاكم التونسية: 1- في الدعاوى المتعلقة بالبنوّة أو بإجراء لحماية قاصر يكون موجودا بالبلاد التونسية. 2- في دعاوى النفقة إذا كان الدائن مقيما بالبلاد التونسية. 3- إذا تعلّقت الدعوى بتركة افتتحت بالبلاد التونسية أو كانت مرتبطة بانتقال الملكية بموجب الإرث لعقار أو منقول كائن بالبلاد التونسية. 

الفصل 7 تنظر المحاكم التونسية في الدعاوى التي لها ارتباط بقضايا منشورة لدى المحاكم التونسية. 

الفصل 8 تختصّ المحاكم التونسية دون سواها بالنظر: 1- إذا كان موضوع الدعوى يتعلّق بإسناد الجنسية التونسية أو اكتسابها أو فقدانها أو سحبها أو إسقاطها. 2- إذا تعلّقت الدعوى بعقار كائن بالبلاد التونسية. 3- إذا تعلّقت الدعوى بإجراءات جماعية مثل إنقاذ المؤسسات أو التفليس. 4- إذا كان موضوع الدعوى طلب إجراء تحفظي أو تنفيذي بالبلاد التونسية ويستهدف مالا موجودا بها. 5- وفي كلّ ما أسند إليها بنصّ خاصّ. 

الفصل 9 إذا لم يكن للمطلوب مقرّ معلوم بالبلاد التونسية، ترفع الدعوى أمام المحكمة التي يوجد بدائرتها مقرّ الطالب. وإذا كانت المحاكم التونسية مختصة بالنظر، في حين أنّ الطالب والمطلوب لا يقيمان بالبلاد التونسية، فإنّ الدعوى ترفع أمام محكمة تونس العاصمة. 

الفصل 10 يجب إثارة الدفع بعدم اختصاص المحاكم التونسية قبل الخوض في الأصل. 




العنوان الثالث في تنفيذ الأحكام والقرارات القضائية الأجنبية 
الفصل 11 لا يؤذن بتنفيذ القرارات القضائية الأجنبية: - إذا كان موضوع النزاع من اختصاص المحاكم التونسية دون سواها. - إذا سبق الفصل في نفس موضوع النزاع وبين نفس الخصوم ولنفس السبب من المحاكم التونسية بقرار غير قابل للطعن بالطرق العادية. - إذا كان القرار الأجنبي مخالفا للنظام العام في مفهوم القانون الدولي الخاص التونسي أو كان صدر وفق إجراءات لم تحترم حقوق الدفاع. - إذا كان القرار الأجنبي قد وقع إبطاله أو إيقاف تنفيذه بموجب قانون البلد الصادر فيه أو غير قابل للتنفيذ في البلاد التي صدر فيها. - إذا لم تحترم الدولة الصادر بها الحكم أو القرار قواعد المعاملة بالمثل. 

كما لا يؤذن بتنفيذ القرارات التحكيمية الأجنبية
إلاّ حسب الشروط التي جاءت بها أحكام الفصل 81 من مجلّة التحكيم.
الفصل 12 يؤذن بتنفيذ الأحكام وكذلك القرارات الولائية الصادرة عن سلطة أجنبية مختصّة وتكسى بالصيغة التنفيذية متى سلمت من الموانع المنصوص عليها بالفصل 11 من هذه المجلة. وإذا لم تكن هناك منازعة من أحد الأطراف وتوفرت شروط الإذن بالتنفيذ فإن القرارات القضائية والولائية الأجنبية يكون لمضمونها قوّة إثباتيّة أمام المحاكم والسلط الإداريّة التونسيّة. 

الفصل 13 تدرج دون الالتجاء إلى إجراءات الإذن بالتنفيذ، بسجل الحالة المدنية للمعني بها، رسوم الحالة المدنية المقامة ببلد أجنبي وأحكام الحالة المدنية النهائية باستثناء ما يتعلّق منها بالأحوال الشخصيّة، بشرط إعلام الطرف المعني بها. 

الفصل 14 يمكن للطرف الأحرص أن يبادر برفع دعوى في طلب الإذن بالتنفيذ أو في طلب التصريح بعدم الحجيّة. 

الفصل 15 لكلّ ذي مصلحة من الغير أن يطلب التصريح بعدم معارضته بالحكم أو القرار الأجنبي. ويقضى بعدم المعارضة إذا لم يتوفر بالحكم أو القرار الأجنبي شرط من الشروط الواجبة للإذن بتنفيذه. 

الفصل 16 ترفع الدعاوى المتعلقة بطلب الإذن بالتنفيذ أو عدم الحجيّة أو التصريح بعدم المعارضة بالأحكام والقرارات الأجنبية، أمام المحكمة الابتدائية التي بدائرتها مقرّ الطرف المحتجّ ضدّه بالقرار الأجنبي وعند انعدام المقر بالبلاد التونسية فأمام المحكمة الابتدائية بتونس العاصمة. وترفع الدعاوى المتعلّقة بطلب الاعتراف أو الإذن بتنفيذ الأحكام التحكيمية بتونس طبقا لأحكام الفصل 80 من مجلّة التحكيم. 

الفصل 17 تقدّم عريضة طلب الإذن بالتنفيذ أو عدم الحجيّة أو التصريح بعدم المعارضة مرفوقة بنسخة قانونية معرّبة من الحكم أو القرار. والأحكام الصادرة بشأن طلب يرمي إلى الإذن بتنفيذ حكم أجنبي أو قرار أجنبي أو عدم الحجيّة أو التصريح بعدم المعارضة تكون فيما يخصّ وسائل الطعن فيها خاضعة للقانون التونسي. 

الفصل 18 الأحكام والقرارات الأجنبية التي تصبح قابلة للتنفيذ بالبلاد التونسية تنفذ وفقا للقانون التونسي شريطة المعاملة بالمثل. 

العنوان الرابع الحصانة 
الفصل 19 تتمتّع بحصانة التقاضي أمام جميع المحاكم التونسية الدولة الأجنبية وكذلك الذات المعنوية العمومية التي تتصرّف كسلطة عمومية باسم سيادتها أو لحسابها وذلك شريطة المعاملة بالمثل. 

الفصل 20 لا عمل لحصانة التقاضي إذا كان النشاط المعني تجاريا أو يتعلق بخدمات مدنيّة وحصل ذلك النشاط بالبلاد التونسيّة أو أنتج آثاره مباشرة بها. 

الفصل 21 لا تنتفع الدولة الأجنبية والذوات المعنوية المشار إليها بالفصل 19 من هذه المجلّة، بحصانة التقاضي إذا قبلت صراحة التقاضي لدى المحاكم التونسية. 

الفصل 22 تطبق المحاكم التونسية حصانة التقاضي حتى في حالة عدم حضور الدولة الأجنبية أو الذوات المعنوية، المشار إليها بالفصل 19 من هذه المجلّة، لديها. 

الفصل 23 تتمتّع الدولة الأجنبية وكذلك الذوات المعنوية المشار إليها بالفصل 19 من هذه المجلّة، بالحصانة التنفيذية على ممتلكاتها الموجودة بالبلاد التونسية والمخصصة لنشاط سيادة أو لإسداء خدمة عمومية لها. 

الفصل 24 أملاك الدولة الأجنبية وكذلك الذوات المعنوية المشار إليها بالفصل 19 من هذه المجلّة، لا تتمتّع بالحصانة التنفيذية إذا كانت مخصصة لتعاطي نشاط خاص أو ذي طابع تجاري. 

الفصل 25 للدولة الأجنبية وكذلك الذوات المعنوية المشار إليها بالفصل 19 من هذه المجلّة، العدول عن الانتفاع بالحصانة التنفيذية على ممتلكاتها المشمولة بهذه الحصانة. ويجب أن يكون العدول ثابتا وصريحا لا لبس فيه. 

العنوان الخامس القانون المنطبق 
الباب الأوّل أحكام عامّة: تنازع القوانين 
الفصل 26 إذا كانت العلاقة القانونية دولية، يطبق القاضي القواعد الواردة بهذه المجلة، وعند التعذر، يستخلص القاضي القانون المنطبق بتحديد موضوعي لصنف الإسناد القانوني. 

الفصل 27 يتمّ التكييف إذا كان الهدف منه تحديد قاعدة التنازع التي تمكن من تعيين القانون المنطبق، طبقا لأصناف القانون التونسي. ويتمّ لغاية التكييف، تحليل عناصر الأنظمة القانونية غير الواردة في القانون التونسي طبقا للقانون الأجنبي الذي تنتمي إليه. وتؤخذ بعين الاعتبار، عند التكييف، مختلف الأصناف القانونية الدولية وخصائص القانون الدولي الخاص. 

ويتمّ التكييف في نطاق المعاهدات الدولية باعتماد الأصناف الخاصة للمعاهدات المعنية.
الفصل 28 قاعدة التنازع من قواعد النظام العام إذا كان موضوعها صنفا يتضمن حقوقا ليست فيها للأطراف حرية التصرف. وفي الحالات الأخرى تكون القاعدة ملزمة للقاضي إلا إذا عبّرت الأطراف بصورة جلية عن إرادتها في عدم تطبيقها. 

الفصل 29 يعيّن القانون المنطبق حسب الحالة إما بعنصر الإسناد القائم عند نشأة الوضعية القانونية أو بعنصر الإسناد القائم عند حدوث آثارها. 

الفصل 30 يتكوّن التحايل على القانون بالتغيير المصطنع لأحد عناصر إسناد الوضعية القانونية الواقعية، بنية تجنب تطبيق القانون التونسي أو الأجنبي الذي تعينه قاعدة التنازع المختصة. وإذا توفرت شروط التحايل على القانون، فلا عبرة لتغير عنصر الإسناد. 

الفصل 31 تطبّق الأحكام الانتقالية الواردة في القانون الذي عيّنته قاعدة التنازع. 

الفصل 32 يمكن للقاضي بصفة تلقائية إقامة الدليل على محتوى القانون الأجنبي المعين بقاعدة الإسناد في حدود إمكانيات علمه به، وفي أجل معقول بمساعدة الأطراف عند الاقتضاء. وفي الحالات الأخرى فإن الطرف الذي تكون دعواه مستندة على القانون الأجنبي مطالب بإثبات محتواه. ويكون الإثبات كتابة بما في ذلك الشهادات العرفية. وإن تعذر إثبات محتوى القانون الأجنبي فإنه يقع العمل بالقانون التونسي. ويجب في جميع الحالات احترام مبدأ المواجهة. 

الفصل 33 يشمل القانون الأجنبي المعيّن بقاعدة الإسناد مجموع الأحكام وفق المصادر الشكلية التي يعتمدها. 

الفصل 34 يطبّق القاضي القانون الأجنبي كما وقع تأويله في النظام القانوني المنتمي إليه. ويخضع تأويل القانون الأجنبي لرقابة محكمة التعقيب. 

الفصل 35 لا يقبل الرد سواء أدى إلى العمل بالقانون التونسي أو إلى العمل بقانون دولة أخرى إلاّ إذا نصّ القانون على قبوله. 

الفصل 36 لا يثير القاضي الدفع بالنظام العام إلاّ إذا كانت أحكام القانون الأجنبي المعين تتعارض مع الاختيارات الأساسية للنظام القانوني التونسي. ويثير القاضي الدفع بالنظام العام، مهما كانت جنسية أطراف النزاع. ولا يخضع الدفع بالنظام العام لمدى قوة ارتباط النزاع بالنظام القانوني التونسي. ولا يستبعد من القانون الأجنبي عند العمل بالنظام العام سوى أحكامه المخالفة للنظام العام في مفهوم القانون الدولي الخاص التونسي. ويطبق القاضي أحكام القانون التونسي بدلا عن أحكام القانون الأجنبي التي استبعد تطبيقها. 

الفصل 37 يتمّ الاعتراف بالبلاد التونسية بآثار وضعيات نشأت بصفة شرعية بالخارج وفق القانون الذي عيّنته قاعدة التنازع التونسية، ما لم تكن هذه الآثار ذاتها متعارضة مع النظام العام الدولي التونسي. 

الفصل 38 تطبّق مباشرة ومهما كان القانون المعيّن من قواعد التنازع أحكام القانون التونسي التي يكون تطبيقها ضروريا بالنظر إلى الغرض المقصود من وضعها. ويطبّق القاضي أحكام القانون الأجنبي غير المعيّن بقواعد التنازع إذا كان لهذا القانون روابط وثيقة بالوضعية القانونية وكان تطبيق الأحكام المذكورة ضروريا بالنظّر إلى الغرض المقصود منها. 

ولا يمنع من تطبيق القانون الأجنبي أو أخذه بعين الاعتبار اكتساؤه صبغة القانون العام.
الباب الثاني حقوق الأشخاص 
الفصل 39 تخضع الأحوال الشخصية للمعني بالأمر لقانونه الشخصي. وإذا كان المعني بالأمر حاملا لعدة جنسيات يعتمد القاضي الجنسية الفعلية. وإذا كان المعني بالأمر حاملا لعدة جنسيات ومنها الجنسية التونسية فالقانون المنطبق هو القانون التونسي. 

الفصل 40 تخضع أهلية التصرّف للقانون الشخصي بالنسبة للذوات الطبيعية، أمّا بالنسبة للذوات المعنوية فهي تخضع إلى قانون الدولة التي تتعاطى فيها ذلك النشاط. وإذا كان أحد الأطراف في التزام مالي له الأهلية حسب قانون الدولة التي أبرم فيها ذلك الالتزام فإنّه لا يمكنه الاحتجاج بعدم أهليته أو نقصانها عملا بقانونه الشخصي أو بقانون الدولة التي نشأ فيها أو تعاطى فيها نشاطه إلاّ إذا كان الطرف المتعاقد معه يعلم أو كان عليه العلم بانعدام أهليته أو نقصانها عند إبرام الالتزام. 

الفصل 41 الولاية ينظّمها القانون الشخصي للقاصر أو المحجور عليه. غير أنّ الوسائل الوقتية أو المتأكدة تتخذ على مقتضى القانون التونسي إذا كان القاصر أو المحجور عليه موجودا بالبلاد التونسية عند اتخاذها أو إذا تعلقت الوسيلة الحمائية بمال منقول أو عقار كائن بالبلاد التونسية. 

الفصل 42 يخضع اللقب للقانون الشخصي للمعني به. وإذا كان من شأن تغيير الحالة المدنية أن يحدث تبديلا في اللقب يطبق القانون المنظم للآثار المترتبّة عن ذلك التغيير. 

الفصل 43 يخضع وجود الحقوق المتعلّقة بالشخصية للقانون الشخصي بالنسبة للذوات الطبيعية. أمّا إذا تعلّق الأمر بالذوات المعنوية فيخضع وجود الحقوق المتعلّقة بشخصيتها لقانون الدولة التي أنشئت فيها أو فيما يخصّ نشاطها إلى قانون الدولة التي تتعاطى فيها ذلك النشاط. 

الفصل 44 تخضع شروط وآثار الفقدان والغياب لآخر قانون شخصي للمفقود أو الغائب. 

الباب الثالث حقوق العائلة 
الفصل 45 تخضع الشروط الأصلية للزواج للقانون الشخصي للزوجين كلّ على حدة. 

الفصل 46 تخضع الشروط الشكلية للزواج للقانون الشخصي المشترك أو لقانون مكان إبرام الزواج. وإذا كان أحد الزوجين من مواطني بلد يسمح بتعدّد الزوجات فإن ضابط الحالة المدنية أو عدلي الإشهاد لا يمكن لهم إبرام عقد الزواج إلاّ بناء على شهادة رسمية تثبت أنّ ذلك الزوج في حلّ من كلّ رابطة زوجية أخرى. 

الفصل 47 تخضع واجبات الزوجين للقانون الشخصي المشترك. وإذا لم يكن الزوجان من جنسية واحدة يكون القانون المنطبق هو قانون آخر مقر مشترك لهما وإلاّ فقانون المحكمة. 

الفصل 48 يخضع النظام المالي للزوجية للقانون الشخصي المشترك إذا كان الزوجان من جنسية واحدة عند انعقاد الزواج وعند اختلاف الجنسية يخضع النظام المالي للزوجية لقانون أوّل مقرّ مشترك لهما إن وجد وإلا فلقانون مكان إبرام عقد الزواج. 

الفصل 49 الطلاق والتفريق الجسدي ينظّمهما القانون الشخصي المشترك عند إقامة الدعوى، وعند اختلاف الجنسية يكون القانون المنطبق هو قانون آخر مقر مشترك للزوجين إن وجد وإلاّ تطبّق المحكمة قانونها. وينظّم القانون التونسي الوسائل الوقتية أثناء سير الدعوى. 

الفصل 50 تخضع الحضانة للقانون الذي وقع بمقتضاه حل الرابطة الزوجيّة أو القانون الشخصي للطفل أو قانون مقرّه. ويطبّق القاضي القانون الأفضل للطفل. 

الفصل 51 تخضع النفقة للقانون الشخصي للدائن أو قانون مقره أو القانون الشخصي للمدين أو قانون مقره. ويطبّق القاضي القانون الأفضل للدائن. إلاّ أنّ نفقة الزوجين ينظمها القانون الذي وقع بمقتضاه التصريح بحلّ الرابطة الزوجيّة. 

الفصل 52 يطبّق القاضي القانون الأفضل لإثبات بنوّة الطفل من بين: - القانون الشخصي للمطلوب أو قانون مقرّه. - القانون الشخصي للطفل أو قانون مقرّه. وتخضع المنازعة في البنوّة للقانون الذي نشأت بمقتضاه. 

الفصل 53 تخضع شروط التبنّي لقانون المتبنى والمتبني كلّ فيما يتعلّق به. تخضع آثار التبنّي للقانون الشخصي للمتبني. إذا قام بالتبنّي زوجان من جنسية مختلفة فإن آثار التبنّي ينظّمها قانون مقرّهما المشترك. وتخضع الكفالة لنفس الأحكام. 

الباب الرابع المواريث 
- أنظر قانون المواريث (tn)
الفصل 54 يخضع الميراث للقانون الداخلي للدولة التي يحمل المتوفى جنسيتها عند وفاته أو لقانون دولة آخر مقرّ له أو لقانون الدولة التي ترك فيها أملاكا. وإذا لم يسند القانون المنطبق على التركة أملاكا كائنة بالبلاد التونسية لوارث من الأشخاص الطبيعيين، فإنّ هذه الممتلكات تؤول للدولة التونسية. 

الفصل 55 تخضع الوصية للقانون الشخصي للموصي زمن وفاته. ويخضع شكل الوصيّة للقانون الشخصي للموصي أو لقانون المكان الذي حرّرت به. 

الفصل 56 الهبة ينظّمها القانون الشخصي للواهب زمن حصولها. وتخضع الهبة في شكلها للقانون الشخصي للواهب أو لقانون الدولة التي تمّت الهبة فيها. 

الباب الخامس الأموال 
الفصل 57 يوصف المال بمنقول أو عقار حسب قانون الدولة التي يوجد بها المال. 

الفصل 58 الحوز والملكية وغيرها من الحقوق العينية ينظّمها قانون مكان وجود المال. الفصل 59 يخضع المال المنقول المرسّم أو المسجّل لقانون الدولة التي سجّل أو رسم فيها. 

الفصل 60 تخضع الحقوق العينية على مال في حالة عبور لقانون البلاد التي يوجد بها. 

الفصل 61 يخضع إشهار تصرّفات التأسيس والحفظ والانتقال وانقضاء الحقوق العينية لقانون الدولة التي يتمّ فيها القيام بإجراءات الإشهار. 

الباب السادس الالتزامات 
القسم الأوّل الالتزامات الإرادية 
الفصل 62 يخضع العقد للقانون الذي تعيّنه الأطراف وإذا لم تحدّد الأطراف القانون المنطبق يعتمد قانون الدولة التي يوجد بها مقرّ الطرف الذي يكون التزامه مؤثرا في تكييف العقد أو مقرّ مؤسسته إذا كان العقد قد أبرم في نطاق نشاط مهني أو تجاري. 

الفصل 63 تخضع العقود المتعلقة باستغلال العقارات من حيث شكلها ومضمونها إذا لم تحدّد الأطراف القانون المنطبق، لقانون المكان الذي يوجد به العقار. 

الفصل 64 ينظّم القانون المنطبق على العقد خاصّة: 1- وجوده 2- صحته 3- تأويله 4- تنفيذ الالتزامات المترتبة عنه. 5- نتائج عدم التنفيذ الكلّي أو الجزئي للالتزامات بما في ذلك تقدير الضرر وطرق التعويض. 6- الأوجه المختلفة لانقضاء الالتزامات وسقوطها بمرور الزمن وتقادمها المؤسسة على انقضاء الآجال. 7- آثار بطلان العقد. وتخضع طرق التنفيذ والوسائل التي يتخذها الدائن عند عدم التنفيذ لقانون الدولة التي يتمّ إجراؤها فيها بصفة فعلية. 

الفصل 65 يخضع انتقال الالتزام التعاقدي للقانون الذي يعيّنه الأطراف ولا يمكن معارضة الدائن أو المدين الأصليين بهذا الاختيار بدون مصادقته عليه. وإذا لم يعيّن الأطراف القانون المنطبق، يخضع انتقال الالتزام التعاقدي للقانون المنطبق على الالتزامات المحالة. 

الفصل 66 يخضع انقضاء الدين بالمقاصة للقانون المنطبق على ذلك الدين. 

الفصل 67 يخضع عقد الشغل لقانون الدولة التي يؤدّي العامل عادة عمله فيها. وإذا تعوّد العامل على أداء عمله في عدّة دول فإن عقد الشغل يخضع لقانون الدولة التي بها مؤسسة المؤجر إلاّ إذا تبيّن من جملة الظروف أن للعقد روابط أوثق بدولة أخرى وفي هذه الحالة يطبق قانون هذه الدولة. 

الفصل 68 يكون العقد صحيحا شكلا إذا توفرت فيه الشروط التي عيّنها القانون المنطبق على العقد أو قانون مكان إبرامه. ويكون شكل العقد المبرم بين أشخاص موجودين بدول مختلفة صحيحا إذا توفرت فيه الشروط المعيّنة بقانون إحدى هذه الدّول. 

الفصل 69 تخضع العقود المتعلّقة بالملكية الفكرية لقانون الدولة التي بها مكان الإقامة المعتاد لمن نقل حق الملكية الفكرية أو لمن تنازل عنه وذلك ما لم تعيّن الأطراف قانونا غيره. والعقود المبرمة بين المؤجر والأجير والمتعلقة بحقوق الملكية الفكرية التي أنجزها العامل في إطار أدائه لعمله ينظمها القانون المنطبق على عقد الشغل. 

القسم الثاني الالتزامات القانونية 
الفصل 70 تخضع المسؤولية غير التعاقدية لقانون الدولة التي حصل بها الفعل الضارّ. إلاّ أنّه إذا نتج الضرر بدولة أخرى فإنّ قانون هذه الدولة ينطبق إذا طلب المتضرّر ذلك. وإذا كان للمتسبّب وللمتضرّر مكان إقامة معتاد بنفس الدولة، ينطبق قانون هذه الدولة. 

الفصل 71 يمكن للأطراف، بعد حصول الفعل الضارّ، الاتّفاق على تطبيق قانون المحكمة ما دامت القضية في الطوّر الابتدائي. 

الفصل 72 ينظّم المسؤولية الناجمة عن منتوج حسب اختيار المتضرّر: 1- قانون الدولة التي بها مؤسسة الصانع وعند عدم وجودها فمقرّه. 2- قانون الدولة التي تمّ فيها اقتناء المنتوج إلاّ إذا أثبت الصانع أنه قد عُرض بالسوق بدون موافقته. 3- قانون الدولة التي حصل بها الضرر. 4- قانون الدولة التي يوجد بها مكان الإقامة المعتاد للمتضرّر. 

الفصل 73 تخضع المسؤولية المترتّبة عن حادث مرور لقانون المكان الذي جدّ به الحادث. ويمكن للمتضرّر أن يتمسّك بقانون مكان حصول الضرّر. إلاّ أنّه إذا كانت جميع الأطراف مقيمة بالبلاد التي هي في الآن نفسه بلاد تسجيل العربة أو العربات المعنيّة بالحادث فإنّ قانون تلك البلاد هو المنطبق. 

الفصل 74 يمكن للمتضرّر القيام مباشرة على مؤمن المسؤول إذا كان ذلك جائزا حسب القانون المنطبق على الفعل الضارّ أو القانون المنطبق على عقد التأمين. 

الفصل 75 يحدّد القانون المنطبق على الفعل الضارّ على وجه الخصوص، الأهلية الخاصة بالمسؤولية المدنية وشروط ومدى تلك المسؤولية، وكذلك الشخص المسؤول. وتؤخذ بعين الاعتبار قواعد السلامة والسلوك السارية بمكان حصول الفعل الضارّ. 

الفصل 76 يخضع تصرّف الفضوليّ والإثراء بدون سبب ودفع ما لا يلزم لقانون الدولة التي حصل فيها الفعل الذي تولدت عنه. 

رئيس الجمهورية زين العابدين بن علي

----------

